# Hello All from a Newbie



## crushing (Jan 1, 2006)

I live on the west coast, of Michigan, and started TKD this...wait...last year.  Well, officially it's a TKD class, but my instructor also brings in elements of grappling/BJJ and Muay Thai techniques.

Searching on the terms West Michigan Tae Kwon Do brought me to this site, specifically to posts by DuneViking.

Happy New Year,

crushing


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi!  Welcome to Martial Talk!  Happy Posting!


----------



## boricuatkd (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome. Great place to learn and share. Happy Posting.
artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!
artyon:


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome!

On a side note: Lisa, your avatar scares me.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Crushing.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT..


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2006)

Good to have you aboard 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Crushing and welcome! :wavey:  It sounds like an interesting and varied training mixture!  :supcool: 

MJ


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2006)

Yo.  Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your training........Aloha


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT, cruching!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 4, 2006)

*waves*

I look forward to reading your posts


----------



## Cujo (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT. I hope your training goes well and that you enjoy your time here.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Crushing!!  Happy posting!


----------

